
A Googler's Anti-Diversity Screed Reveals Tech's Rotten Core - wyclif
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/08/why-is-tech-so-awful/536052/?single_page=true
======
mousa
Where did the author get the idea this was anonymous or posted as a meme?

